# Pond goats



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Ohhh it's so pretty out there...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

What a great shot, that's some happy goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess they have plenty of drinking water!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> I guess they have plenty of drinking water!


I have never seen them drink out of any of the ponds. Spoiled goats.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Really pretty!


----------

